# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Optometrist - Lehigh Valley, PA

## imatters.net

*Optometrist  Northeast Pa, Lehigh Valley!*
*About Us:*
Our Private Physician owned practice is looking for a dedicated Optometrist with strong diagnostic skills and a passion for delivering a great patient experience.
*See yourself with us:*
Our Optometrists are comprehensive primary eye care specialists. They see patients with a wide variety of pathology and refractive needs and often catch systemic issues. We believe they are the hero of primary eye care.
*Environment:*  A well-equipped office - At our location, our OD will have access to retina scan, visual field, Ophthalmoscopy, and all the equipment needed to do full scope care, and will work alongside our front desk, scribes, technician/optician, and one other OD 
_- A schedule that works for you_  with an average schedule of 15-18 patients per day.
_Our goal_ is to create a team of doctors who can do their best work, be fulfilled, and know they are contributing to work that really matters: helping people experience life more clearly.
We remove the complexities of practice management with a support team of trained optical professionals including optometric technicians, scribes, opticians, contact lens technicians, receptionists, and management staff.
*What Youll Love About Us*
 Work that Stays at Work: no practice management responsibilities to take home
 Rest and Relaxation: no on-call or late evening hours
 Financial Benefits: competitive salary, bonus potential, professional liability coverage, CMEs, and a retirement savings plan
*Location location location*
_Northeast Pennsylvania, the Lehigh Valley listed as one of the best cities to live_! We are in the heart of the Poconos, our city is a mix of modern and historic, great schools, and events. Paddle your way through raging whitewater, ride beside the rails on a scenic bike trip, and hit a mountain lodge for skiing! Foodies and wine enthusiasts will love the variety of restaurants and distilleries!
It's all here!
Seasoned Optometrists, New grads and 4th-year optometry students see your future with us.
*Start* with a confidential conversation with us - send your CV to charisse@imatters.net
_I would love to help you too, schedule a time with me!_ https://tinyurl.com/597ns6z5
imatters represents the leading eye care practices, corporations, sales, and research projects in the Nation. We have many full and part-time careers throughout the US. Lets get you connected with us whether today or in the future. www.imatters.net 866.412.4115
*Good careers*  start with great clients, better opportunities, where your aspirations become reality  we have those great careers. Contact us today to help you and your practices succeed. www.imatters.net

----------

